# "Chatten"



## unknown_member (3. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Erstmal vorab: Mit Netzwerkprogrammierung kenne ich mich praktisch gar nicht aus.  


Mein Problem:

Ich will ein Programm schreiben, so ähnlich wie ein Chat. Also ungefähr ein Teilprogramm, das auf dem Zielrechner läuft und ein Hauptprogramm auf dem "Ausführrechner". Wie könnte ich das am besten machen? Eine kleine Site im Web, die die Daten oder das Geschriebene weiterschickt?

Mit dem Programmieren der Programme an sich habe ich keine Probleme, nur habe ich keine Ahnung mit dem rüberschicken...


thx, unknown_member


----------



## The_S (3. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstanden habe, was du machen möchtest, brauchst du zunächst einen Server, der Anfragen und Daten von Clients annimmt und weiterleitet/manipuliert. Dieser Server sollte irgendwo zentral (hinter ner festen IP oder DynDNS wenns übers Internet gehen soll) laufen.


----------



## mic_checker (7. Mai 2007)

Könntest das ganze natürlich auch über RMI lösen und dann praktisch die Clients am RMI Server anmelden, der Client sendet an den Server und der an die angemeldeten Clients etc. Bräuchtest lediglich zwei Schnittstellen...aber für den Fall hier wahr. eher unangebracht.


----------



## unknown_member (26. Mai 2007)

Das hat sich erledigt... Ich brauch das ganze nicht mehr. :wink:


----------

